# 400 Amp, dual service UPS



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks nice Goose. Good to see you use LOTO.
Keep the pics comming.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

PowerWare UPS?

BY the looks of it.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

That name rings a bell. I was handling both utility feeds, and another crew did the equipment. I didn't spend a lot of time near it so I couldn't say for sure. As for LOTO, almost every foreman for my company gets their own set of locks and keys.


----------



## WILBORN (Feb 18, 2008)

brian john said:


> PowerWare UPS?
> 
> BY the looks of it.


It looks like it is a PowerWare UPS


----------



## bricktown86 (May 26, 2008)

*Nice!*

Good to see some quality work still out there. I believe it is well worth the extra time to make it look nice and clean. Inspectors love it, you are proud of your work, and people don't doubt your work when it looks like that. Kudos to you, excellent work. -Mike-

Please post more pretty work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

gatx ? the big tank car manufacture - i remember that place -huge


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

That custom box with the back wrapping around the pipe hugging the wall is intense!!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice clean looking job, keep the pics coming.


----------

